# TBG Spring Hunt



## Todd Cook (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 3, 2019)

If you're a longbow, recurve or selfbow type, come on out and hunt with us. If you hunt with something else, but are interested in hunting a simpler way, come on out and meet us. We'll have something you can shoot if you want to see what it's all about. Good times for sure.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 3, 2019)

Dang wish I could go maybe next year


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 3, 2019)

Dennis said:


> Dang wish I could go maybe next year


Come sit by the fire with us


----------



## Dennis (Apr 4, 2019)

I might have to do that if I can


----------



## beretta (Apr 4, 2019)

Saw this while checking out the WMA maps.


----------



## Buck E. (Apr 4, 2019)

Yes some roads are closed due to prior flooding. I spoke with the area tech this morning and roads are begining to open back up slowly. There a lots of pigs there right now.  The campground we will be using behind the check station has a bath house with showers and hot water. Bring some spray disinfectants and tp.  I will be down there Thursday morning getting everything set.  We will have a community fire each night. I look foward to seeing everyone there!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 4, 2019)

It's been my experience a few closed roads aint such a bad thing for pigs or turkey. Especially on public.


----------



## humdandy (Apr 5, 2019)

I didnt know they had a trad only hunt there. when did that start this?


----------



## Dennis (Apr 5, 2019)

It's not a official Trad hunt it's public land where a bunch of trad hunters get together and hunt


----------



## Buck E. (Apr 5, 2019)

humdandy said:


> I didnt know they had a trad only hunt there. when did that start this?


Come join us and see what its about- If your not already a tradbow hunter. If so already, come see us.


----------



## humdandy (Apr 5, 2019)

thanks. appreciate the offer. .might just swing by and say hey. its 15 min from the house.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 6, 2019)

Dendy will be there!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Apr 7, 2019)

I will be there, looking forward to it.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 7, 2019)

Yep I will be too! Gonna be fun. BTW, good to meet you today David.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm in. I want to meet that Dendy fella...


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 8, 2019)

dutchman said:


> I'm in. I want to meet that Dendy fella...



Just going by his picture, a man with a hat like that can't be all bad...


----------



## strothershwacker (Apr 10, 2019)

I was gonna wait till bowseason to try out my newly acquired trad skills but y'all done bout talked me into coming down there to chase pigs and meet Dendy! Whoever he is.


----------



## Buck E. (Apr 10, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I was gonna wait till bowseason to try out my newly acquired trad skills but y'all done bout talked me into coming down there to chase pigs and meet Dendy! Whoever he is.


Do come. Its going to be fun. Dendy and Iwill be there starting Wed at lunch .  We will hunt thru sat night and go home sunday. But you can run your own schedule.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 10, 2019)

Cool. I talked to a couple other folks that are coming too. Looks like we may have a decent turnout. I may have to cook ya'll something friday night....


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 10, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I was gonna wait till bowseason to try out my newly acquired trad skills but y'all done bout talked me into coming down there to chase pigs and meet Dendy! Whoever he is.



Piggies was made for trad skills. Excellent on the job training.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 11, 2019)

Word is that Buck is cooking us all supper on Saturday evening. That would make it worth the trip from just about anywhere...


----------



## trad bow (Apr 11, 2019)

Sounds like a great hunt. I’m just not able quite yet to make a trip like that.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 12, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I was gonna wait till bowseason to try out my newly acquired trad skills but y'all done bout talked me into coming down there to chase pigs and meet Dendy! Whoever he is.



Bring whatever bow or bows you want. It's public land and legal. You can still hang with us.


----------



## strothershwacker (Apr 13, 2019)

A mid 70s Bear Grizzly, some xx75's with Zwickeys orta get the job done. Just gotta get on one em porkers and see if I got what it takes.


----------



## Kengibbons (Apr 14, 2019)

I hope to be there Thursday with plenty of time to set up before dark.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 15, 2019)

Ken, I hope you do get in well before dark. Given how you feel about serpents, I'd hate it if you pitched your tent near a bed of them things...


----------



## robert carter (Apr 15, 2019)

I plan on Tuesday through Friday. I gotta work the weekend.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 15, 2019)

Dendy is my Hero!


----------



## Buck E. (Apr 15, 2019)

Great Robert. Looks like 12 or 13 peeps are in for sure now.


----------



## Kengibbons (Apr 15, 2019)

Well, Gene, now that you mention it, I may just sleep in the truck.


----------



## Buck E. (Apr 18, 2019)

TBGer's,

As we go into the weekend I want to wish you and your families a Happy Easter.  I wanted to drop you a reminder about next weeks hunt.  Some will be there all week,  Three of us that I know of will be arriving midday Wednesday(including me). The long range forecast is calling for some chance of possible showers Friday and Saturday- be prepared.  I will have a map at camp with all the road closings and where the ferry will be.  That's right I said ferry. If the river gets up the main slough thru the WMA rises and they close all crossings for safety-  it runs over the roads.  I will have a 14 ft canoe with paddles and life jackets set up with ropes so no matter which side you are on you can get the canoe to your side. This will allow access to thousands of acres of river bottom.

Saturday night TBG will be providing supper.  The menu will be as follows (in case you don't like you can be prepared to cook your own):

Cabbage, potato and kielbasa soup
dutch oven peach cobbler
supply your own drinks.

Remember there are bathhouses with showers so bring toiletries and towels.

See you there.


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 22, 2019)

Gettin close now, and the weather looks fine!!


----------



## Clipper (Apr 22, 2019)

Maybe, depends on whether my bees are behaving and the garden's planted.  Right now, I'm way behind on everything.  Haven't picked up a bow since January.


----------



## Kengibbons (Apr 23, 2019)

I smoked a pork shoulder sunday, I'll have 5 lbs of pork warmed up Thursday night for sandwiches. Everybody welcome.


----------



## robert carter (Apr 23, 2019)

Turns out I gotta work. Think Im gonna semi retire and get a part time job ..RC


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Apr 23, 2019)

robert carter said:


> Turns out I gotta work. Think Im gonna semi retire and get a part time job ..RC


Well dang i was going to put you on a hog and turkey !!  LOL.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 25, 2019)

Folks already there are seeing game. At least one turkey encounter and at least one pig encounter thus far. Have heard nothing from the gang today, but, we'll see...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 26, 2019)

Weather is great! Rain didn’t come this morning and forecast is good for the rest of the hunt. Eleven people in camp so far. Lots of game sightings. No shots yet.


----------



## Buck E. (Apr 28, 2019)

I would like to thank all that attended this years Central Zone Hunt.  Trust me when I say a great time was had. Nothing killed but lots of pig sightings and close calls, swirling wind would not let anyone close the deal. Several got on turkey , boy where they gobbling good. It was great meeting some for the first time. What a great group we had.

Dee, I hope it doesnt rain on you anytime soon!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you for hosting the hunt Buck, and all that made it out. I really enjoyed myself for several days. Beautiful weather and great company. The game was there, and I came close twice but it wasn't to be this time. But that didn't matter, we'll get em next time.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Apr 29, 2019)

What a great time we had at Tuckahoe this past weekend. Thank you Buck again for hosting it and letting me tag along with you,and you to Todd Cook. I saw plenty of game and came real close Saturday afternoon but things didn't work out but that's hunting. Great folks and good times for sure. I'm already looking forward to the next one, and yea i got to meet that Dendy feller to. Food was awesome Saturday night Buck. I wish i had a bowl of that Peach Cobbler now.


----------



## Kengibbons (Apr 29, 2019)

To make a long story short, thanks to Buck for hosting and to all the attendees. I had a great time, saw some beautiful country and learned some things. Mostly, I learned to be close to Dee, but not right next to him, if it's raining.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 29, 2019)

Good place, good folks, good weather all added together equals good times. Thanks for all that everyone did to make it fine! Ken brought some outstanding homemade bologna, Kielbasa and mustard that was fantastic. Buck cooked a good meal on Saturday evening. You folks who stay at home during these hunts are really missing out on a big time!


----------



## Buck E. (Apr 29, 2019)

I would also thank those who pulled down flagging ribbon other hunters left behind. I k ow i pulled down probably a mile of it. This is a huge problem that we as TBG need to address at the state level. It is just plain sorryness and lazyness on hunters behalf.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 29, 2019)

Next time we should make a picture of what we get by the end of the weekend.


Buck E. said:


> I would also thank those who pulled down flagging ribbon other hunters left behind. I k ow i pulled down probably a mile of it. This is a huge problem that we as TBG need to address at the state level. It is just plain sorryness and lazyness on hunters behalf.


----------



## Buck E. (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes we should, it would be quite a pile.


dutchman said:


> Next time we should make a picture of what we get by the end of the weekend.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 29, 2019)

I am still stuck out here in the woods! Somebody pulled down all my marker ribbons so I can get back to the truck.
Can somebody send a search party? I just ate my last pop tart!


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 29, 2019)

frankwright said:


> I am still stuck out here in the woods! Somebody pulled down all my marker ribbons so I can get back to the truck.
> Can somebody send a search party? I just ate my last pop tart!



I can only say one thing to that Frank:  OnX Maps. The best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Apr 29, 2019)

Todd Cook said:


> I can only say one thing to that Frank:  OnX Maps. The best thing since sliced bread.


I agree with that after Buck gave me a lesson on his, and his light weight hip waders after i went over my knees !! way over my knees.


----------



## strothershwacker (Apr 29, 2019)

frankwright said:


> I am still stuck out here in the woods! Somebody pulled down all my marker ribbons so I can get back to the truck.
> Can somebody send a search party? I just ate my last pop tart!


Hang tight! Someone will come along soon putting up more ribbon!


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 30, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Hang tight! Someone will come along soon putting up more ribbon!



We thought you were coming this weekend. Bowhunterdavid made his first hunt with us. I think he'll be back!


----------



## dutchman (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## strothershwacker (Apr 30, 2019)

Todd Cook said:


> We thought you were coming this weekend. Bowhunterdavid made his first hunt with us. I think he'll be back!


Wanted to be there somethin awful but had something come up. I had been shootin everyday and sharpining broadheads and everything. Hopefully i can catch the next gathrin/hunt. Yall got it planned yet?


----------



## Todd Cook (Apr 30, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Wanted to be there somethin awful but had something come up. I had been shootin everyday and sharpining broadheads and everything. Hopefully i can catch the next gathrin/hunt. Yall got it planned yet?


The Northern Zone Shoot is coming up May 18 at Ranger Ga. It's a one day 3d shoot. Me and a couple of the fellow are working on the northern and central zone hunts for deer season now. One will be in sept and one in november. More details to come.


----------

